# Anxiety Tea Relief?



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if this stuff works? I know that the food and drinks we eat affect our bodies. For example, I know that if I cut down on carbs, I don't sweat as much. I also realize that if I don't drink coffee before a presentation or meeting, my heart doesn't beat too rapidly.

I'm trying to look at the teas that relieve anxiety and help calm the body. Is this true, or will it create some negative effects?


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

I know herbal teas like chamomile and mint tend to help me relax and I try to drink tea before I go to bed although it hasnt been helping me lately as im still up at 3am


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

Kava kava helps but it sometimes has to build up in your system, and a lot of people don't like the taste. Chamomile helps sometimes, not with severe anxiety, but it's good for you and a good tasting healthy placebo too.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think tea will help beyond the placebo effect besides kava. Kava seems to have a small but noticeable effect, but also carries a risk of liver toxicity.



> Kava was consistently better than placebo in producing small reductions in anxiety symptoms; side effects noticed across all studies were "mild, transient, and infrequent"4; the authors concluded that kava taken for one to 24 weeks was safe and mildly effective; the replication5 allowed more comparisons between patient subgroups and suggested most improvement effects in women and patients younger than 53 years
> ...
> Cases of liver toxicity have been reported, some requiring organ transplants; kava preparations withdrawn from the market in many countries; the FDA issued an advisory11; later, research suggested that nonstandard inclusion of the kava plant's bark in kava preparations increased toxicity level12


http://www.aafp.org/afp/2007/0815/p549.html


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Belshazzar - hahahahaahaha... when it comes to something natural you suddenly become worried about toxicity. Odd. Oh wait, no it's not because you're an obvious shill.

Anyway.

Chamomile Tea is my favorite anxiety reliever. 

Found by randomly searching "chamomile tea":


> Animal studies suggest that low doses of chamomile relieve anxiety, while high doses promote sleep, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center. In the August 2009 volume of the Journal of Clinical Psychopharmacology, a study demonstrates chamomile's anti-anxiety properties in human subjects suffering from generalized anxiety disorder.
> 
> Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/108335-properties-chamomile-tea/#ixzz13X45KriS


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

As far as herbs go, I think Valerian root is pretty safe and also good for anxiety. I don't know why anyone would ever want to taste the stuff (it's foul), but you can make a tea of it if you want.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

prudence said:


> Belshazzar - hahahahaahaha... when it comes to something natural you suddenly become worried about toxicity. Odd. Oh wait, no it's not because you're an obvious shill.


Must you insist on bringing your inane, asinine, and downright moronic name-calling into every thread? You're only making yourself look bad. Toxicity was reported in the lit review. Might seem worth mentioning if you're not into that sort of thing. Now, I'm off to drink my cup of all-natural hemlock.

BTW, I forgot to mention chamomile, which also seems to have a modest effect without any adverse effects.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez/19593179?dopt=Abstract&holding=f1000,f1000m


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure kava liver toxicity only happens if you drink it the same way an alcoholic would drink booze, since it can interact that way. There are some communities in Asia where they do.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Tazo-Calm-Tea-24-Bags/dp/B0000DBN1I

Works wonders for me. A cup of that, with some calm music, and suddenly the world is amazing. Calms me down greatly.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

prudence said:


> Belshazzar - hahahahaahaha... when it comes to something natural you suddenly become worried about toxicity. Odd. Oh wait, no it's not because you're an obvious shill.


I know, right? To hell with peer reviewed journals and their elitist research! Nothing like a good ol' fashioned gut feeling to determine what's what.


----------



## leafs121688 (Oct 20, 2010)

Chamomile tea definitely works and mint too. By the way does anyone know any good herbal tea companies? Tetley sucks...


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

I've heard of some herbal teas having calming effects, but personally I never experienced that from drinking said teas. On the contrary, drinking tea and even naturally caffeine-free herbal tea gives me more energy. If I drink a simple caffeine-free herbal tea before bed, I can't sleep. 

I've had good success using exercise to relax. When my pent-up energy is spent, my muscles relax and I don't feel anxious whatsoever. If I don't exercise, I become much more nervous.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

leafs121688 said:


> Chamomile tea definitely works and mint too. By the way does anyone know any good herbal tea companies? Tetley sucks...


I like Stash, Bigelow and Celestial Seasonings (the sugar cookie flavor is delicious!). I love tea and drink several cups of hot tea a day. All caffiene free since caffiene only increases my anxiety and panic attacks. There isn't a certain kind that relieves my anxiety but just a regular help makes me feel more relaxed and comforted.


----------



## KK and Beyond (May 29, 2021)

I like the Cerebral Teas for anxiety. If you would like more information on it, I can share more details here


----------



## evatra (Jun 20, 2021)

I love herbal teas. Camomile and mint especially. But honestly it never helped me with anxiety. The best what works for me is slow jogging (minimum 30minutes) and valerian tablets (I have a repeating order on them from online pharmacy). Drinking lots and lots of water helps me too in a certain cases.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

How can such an old thread not contain something like this?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm not much of a tea person but I tried the calming and stress relief ones and never noticed anything.


----------

